# network card



## moskovets (Mar 24, 2011)

I have network card Intel KU82596CA-33 PLX Technology PCI 9036C1, I installed card in motherboard, and got messages:

```
# pciconf...
none0@pci0:0:12:0:      class=0x020000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x12268086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82596 EtherExpress PRO/10'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xdb101000, size 64, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe800, size 64, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xdb102000, size 16, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xdb000000, size 1048576, enabled
```







where can I take driver for network card???


----------



## dandelion (Mar 25, 2011)

Try ex(4)
`$ kldload if_ex`


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2011)

Try fxp(4).


----------



## Beastie (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not recognized, hence the *none0@pci0:0:12:0*.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2011)

If it's a normal PCI card, replacing it with almost any other Ethernet card might be the easiest solution.  Or this might apply: http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-questions@freebsd.org/msg30666.html


----------

